# Failed buildworld



## vsityz (May 30, 2012)

FreeBSD admin.local 9.0-STABLE

src.conf

```
WITHOUT_AMD=YES
WITHOUT_ATM=YES
WITHOUT_AUDIT=YES
WITHOUT_AUTHPF=YES
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=YES
WITHOUT_BSNMP=YES
WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE=YES
WITHOUT_GAMES=YES
WITHOUT_IDEA=YES
WITHOUT_INET6=YES
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=YES
WITHOUT_IPFW=YES
WITHOUT_IPX=YES
WITHOUT_JAIL=YES
WITHOUT_KERBEROS=YES
WITHOUT_NCP=yes
WITHOUT_NDIS=YES
WITHOUT_NIS=YES
WITHOUT_PROFILE=YES
WITHOUT_QUOTAS=YES
WITHOUT_RCMDS=YES
WITHOUT_RCS=YES
WITH_BIND_LARGE_FILE=YES
WITH_BIND_LIBS=YES
WITH_BIND_XML=YES
WITH_CLANG_EXTRAS=YES
WITH_LIBCPLUSPLUS=YES
```

make.conf

```
CPUTYPE?=nocona
KERNCONF=Kernel
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=4

.if ${.CURDIR:M/usr/src} || ${.CURDIR:M/usr/src/*} || ${.CURDIR:M/usr/obj} || ${.CURDIR:M/usr/obj/*} || ${.CURDIR:M/sys} || ${.CURDIR:M/sys/*}
CFLAGS+= -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2
.if !defined(CPP) || ${CPP} == "cpp"
CPP=clang-cpp
.endif
.endif

.if !defined(CC) || ${CC} == "cc"
CC=clang
.endif
.if !defined(CXX) || ${CXX} == "c++"
CXX=clang++
.endif
```



```
===> lib/libsbuf (depend)
===> lib/libtacplus (depend)
===> lib/libutil (depend)
===> lib/libcxxrt (depend)
===> lib/libc++ (depend)
rm -f .depend
mkdep -f .depend -a    -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -I/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include
 -I/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libcxxrt -DLIBCXXRT    /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/algorithm.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/bind.cpp /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/chrono.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/condition_variable.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/debug.cpp /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/exception.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/future.cpp /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/hash.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/ios.cpp /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/iostream.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/locale.cpp /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/memory.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/mutex.cpp /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/new.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/random.cpp /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/regex.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/stdexcept.cpp /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/string.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/strstream.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/system_error.cpp /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/thread.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/typeinfo.cpp /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/utility.cpp
 /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/valarray.cpp
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/algorithm:591,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/algorithm.cpp:10:
/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/type_traits:731:2: error: #error is_base_of not implemented.
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/functional:462,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/bind.cpp:10:
/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/type_traits:731:2: error: #error is_base_of not implemented.
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/chrono:254,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/chrono.cpp:10:
/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/type_traits:731:2: error: #error is_base_of not implemented.
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/chrono:254,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/__mutex_base:15,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/condition_variable:111,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/

[...cut...]

/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/type_traits:731:2: error: #error is_base_of not implemented.
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/system_error:222,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/system_error.cpp:10:
/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/type_traits:731:2: error: #error is_base_of not implemented.
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/__functional_base:15,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/thread:90,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/thread.cpp:10:
/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/type_traits:731:2: error: #error is_base_of not implemented.
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/exception:81,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/typeinfo:61,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/typeinfo.cpp:14:
/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/type_traits:731:2: error: #error is_base_of not implemented.
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/__tuple:16,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/utility:125,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/utility.cpp:11:
/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/type_traits:731:2: error: #error is_base_of not implemented.
In file included from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/cmath:302,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/valarray:344,
                 from /usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/src/valarray.cpp:10:
/usr/src/lib/libc++/../../contrib/libc++/include/type_traits:731:2: error: #error is_base_of not implemented.
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libc++.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
:\


----------



## SirDice (May 30, 2012)

Remove your make.conf and try again.


----------

